# fridge



## Encolpius

Hello, do you call it *frigo *only in Belgium? Thanks.


----------



## HKK

I think most people will call it frigo in Belgium, but the standard Dutch word koelkast ("cool-cupboard") is also used.


----------



## Suehil

I have never heard the word 'frigo' in the Netherlands, only 'koelkast'.


----------



## Peterdg

In Belgium, some people (I, for intance) also call it "ijskast", but that may be dialect.


----------



## Suehil

I'd forgotten that; it's often called 'ijskast' in NL, too.


----------



## sanne78

In Nederland zou je nooit "frigo" zeggen, maar blijkbaar wordt het in Vlaanderen wel gebruikt (overgenomen uit het Frans natuurlijk ).

In dit artikel gaat het over het "verschil" tussen koelkast en ijskast: http://www.beatrijs.com/ijskast-of-koelkast/

Interessant artikel..., maar ik blijf gewoon koelkast zeggen (netzo als de meeste Nederlanders).


----------



## Frank06

Hoi



sanne78 said:


> In Nederland zou je nooit "frigo" zeggen, maar blijkbaar wordt het in Vlaanderen wel gebruikt (overgenomen uit het Frans natuurlijk ).


Dus als ik het goed begrijp, zetten Nederlanders hun jus d'orange in de koelkast? 

Groetjes,

Frank

PS: 20 miljoen sprekers op een grondgebied dat zo ongeveer anderhalve postzegel groot is. Maar zelfs wat Franse leenwoorden betreft zijn er zo'n enorme (en enorm plezante/leuke) verschillen.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Frank06 said:


> Dus als ik het goed begrijp, zetten Nederlanders hun jus d'orange in de koelkast?


 
Eerlijk gezegd zet ik de sinaasappelsap in de koelkast 

Brown


----------



## Timidinho

Nog nooit van frigo gehoord nee.  En ijskast wordt meestal foutgekeurd hier.


----------



## Limoen

Is frigo niet eerder dialect? Ik denk dat koelkast een beter woord is. 
En als ik het woord ijskast hoor, denk ik eerlijk gezegd aan een diepvriezer in plaats van een koelkast.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ijskast en koelkast verwijzen in de regio Rotterdam naar hetzelfde object. Dit apparaat heeft aan de bovenkant (soms aan de onderkant) een diepvries/vriezer/vriesvak.


----------



## Peterdg

In België is koelkast/ijskast/frigo exact hetzelfde, met of zonder vriesvak. Of frigo dialect is, weet ik niet maar het wordt in elk geval zeer algemeen gebruikt.


----------



## Mimi2005

IJskast is sociolect, het woord dat de upperclass gebruikt voor wat de rest van Nederland een koelkast noemt.
Net zoals het verschil tussen een taartje eten of een gebakje.


----------



## Grytolle

Limoen said:


> Is frigo niet eerder dialect? Ik denk dat koelkast een beter woord is.
> En als ik het woord ijskast hoor, denk ik eerlijk gezegd aan een diepvriezer in plaats van een koelkast.


Het is tamelijk algemeen maar wordt in weerwil daarvan afgekeurd door de taalzorg, een feit waar je je niets van moet aantrekken


----------



## Lopes

Mimi2005 said:


> IJskast is sociolect, het woord dat de upperclass gebruikt voor wat de rest van Nederland een koelkast noemt.
> Net zoals het verschil tussen een taartje eten of een gebakje.



Mijn vader zegt altijd Ijskast, terwijl ik alleen Koelkast gebruik, maar ik durf toch te stellen dat mijn vader en ik uit dezelfde sociale klasse komen... 

En een taartje is volgens mij een kleine taart, terwijl er m.i. geen verschil is tussen gebak of een gebakje.


----------



## Frank06

*Deze thread gaat wel degelijk over ijskast, koelast, frigo en niet over de inhoud.*

*Personen die het willen hebben over taartjes, toertjes, gebakjes, vlaatjes, vlaaikes, vloikes, roomsoesjes, eclairs, shoekes of ander lekkers openen best -- zoals steeds -- een nieuwe thread.*

*Ook Nederlandse sociolecten kunnen het onderwerp zijn van een nieuwe discussie. *

*Deze onderwerpen zijn écht wel interessant genoeg op zich en verdienen een eigen thread. *

*We kunnen achteraf alles netjes aan elkaar breien door middel van interne links.*

*Frank*
*Moderator DF*


----------

